# Key Post: Fireplaces



## sueellen (17 Feb 2004)

Hi,

   anyone got any recommendations for where to get a new fireplace and what type of fireplace to get? I am in Sth. Co. Dublin. I currently have a disused open fire with surrounding ugly marble fireplace (early 70's style). I want something new. 

   The fashion is for those hole-in-the-wall style ones that don't have any surrounding fireplace i.e. just a closed gas fire with some glass front (I presume they vent up the chimney)

   My questions:

1 - what is the most thermally efficient solution?
2 - what's a good balance between purchase price, installation price and thermall efficiency?
3 - where is a good place to make the purchase?

All help appreciated?


----------



## joxerdaly (17 Feb 2004)

*Fireplaces*

Ring around. Dublin prices were far higher than prices in the country when I looked at this. You can also pick up nice antique surrounds at auctions and house clearances at reasonable prices. There is a place in Kilkenny that specialises, name escapes me.

Retailers here
www.fireplace.ie/fireplace/Main/Consumer.htm

these guys are in greystones
www.fentonfires.ie/

Fennells in Arklow are opening a bigger showhouse on the quays. Good doing business with.


----------



## heinbloed (18 Feb 2004)

*new fireplace*

There are no energy efficient fire places , even with a pumped (el.energy!) backboiler the best you can achieve is about 15% efficiency .Check www.irish-energy.ie .
15 % efficiency means that you pay/pollute 6 times more than necessary . Or-for the simple mind-you buy 6 bags of coal but bring only 1 of them home , the rest is lost .


----------



## up in smoke (18 Feb 2004)

*waste of energy*

Heinbloed,

that level of inefficiency (i.e. 85% inefficiency)  is amazing. So, from both a monetary point of view and an environmental point of view fires are a complete waste ... apart from the fact they look nice. Why are houses still built with fireplaces? 

Would it not be better to install a better burner and forget about the fire, fireplace and chminey?


----------



## Geoffreyod (18 Feb 2004)

*who needs a chimney*

My living room needs a focal point and that is going to be a fireplace.  I'm not going to let a lack of chimney get in the way of that.
Without the fireplace it looks like a waiting room.

15% thermal efficiency on cheap fuel is still cheaper than electricity.  If you are in the midlands you'll run a fire for a long time on Turf.


----------



## Debasser (18 Feb 2004)

*Re: who needs a chimney*

Try fireplaces direct in Drogheda. I couldn't belivev how cheap they were compared to Dublin prices. In some case they were 800-900Euros cheaper than the exact same model in shops in Dublin. They came out on time & installed the fireplace with absolutely no problems.


www.fireplacesdirect.ie


----------



## Marie (19 Feb 2004)

*fireplaces/energy efficiency*

heinbloed - I was shocked when the plumber who serviced my boiler last week told me how inefficient "back boilers" actually were.  He also told me they are no longer installing them and existing installations require to be phased out (E.U. regulations) over the next few years.


----------



## heinbloed (19 Feb 2004)

*by chance ?*

In the medias I learnt today that of all industrialised countrys Ireland and GB have the highest rate of astma .
I think these are also the only two countrys where an open fire is standard feature of a home .........
So ," cheap,good loking " heating is very expensive , Asthma is a lifelong condition and costs a lot to the economy .
" Marie " is right , in most EU countrys open fires as heating source are illegal already .


----------



## Geoffreyod (19 Feb 2004)

*Argos brochure*

Saw in the Argos Sale Brochure that they have a cheap stone effect fireplace on sale.
The fireplace looked OK in the picture but I don't know how offensive it would look once it arrived.
They also had brass electric inset fires on sale.
Combine this with a 99 Euro gilted over mantle mirror from Argos and you might have something that looks acceptable for about €530.
6 months interest free credit available too!
AFAIK you can return it no questions asked if you don't like the look of it.


----------



## KBR909 (20 Feb 2004)

*Efficiency*

You should take a look at electric fireplaces.  I know this brings up visions of red bars & cheap plastic coalbeds - but you should see how realistic they look nowadays.  That solves your focal point and efficiency issues (100% efficient).  The best ones in my opinion are in Hearth & Home (Fonthill) and carry the Faber brand - but they are larger that the typical Irish 16" fireplace.  Otherwise DID & ESB both in Blanchardstown have a great range during the winter.


----------



## heinbloed (20 Feb 2004)

*electric fire*

Hi " Geoffreyod " and " %%WORD3%9 " !
Efficiency was asked for , not wasting . 
Electric heating is the worst form of using electricity efficiently , check www. irish-energy.ie .
Electric heating is the most expensive form of heating , ditto .
Electricity   is the most polluting energy form available to us .


----------



## Geoffreyod (20 Feb 2004)

*who said you had to turn it on.*

The room that I am considering putting the fire into has a Storage Heater.
The only thing that will normally run on the electric fire, if at all is the light, not the heating element.

Electricity is not the most polluting energy available if it comes from renewable sources.  
Shortly consumers will be able to choose who supplies their electricity and by what means it is generated.
Electricity generated from Wind is CO2 neutral which is more than can be said for Oil, Gas, Peat or Coal.

Electric heating can be switched on and off in an instant so that compensates to a certain extent for the expense during use.  I have only electric heating and my bills aren't actually that high because I use it only when and as I need it.


----------



## heinbloed (21 Feb 2004)

*nothing comes from nothing*

Hi Geoffreyod !
Since we have no choice where it comes from and the mix in the line contains only 1 or 2 % of wind energy all electricity use is damaging our environment , except you create your own .Building-whatsoever-is causing damage,either in the steel plant , the weir,or in the solar panel factory . Workers have to be transported , shareholders to be satisfied and profits to be made i. e. consumption to be financed .
In Germany , for example , the automotive industry used to be the biggest buyer for steel . Not anymore, now the windmill industry is the biggest buyer .Have you lived near a steel plant ?! Ask the people of Cobh ...
There are LESS polluting forms of energy production , yes , there are less war causing forms of energy production , yes , but there is no " good " energy use , no " CO2 neutral " human behavior at all . 
If all the people of this planet would use the amount of energy that you use ( no insulting to be meant ) we would have made this planet as dead as a dodo a long time ago . So to give our human 
 race a few more happy years there is only one option : use as little as possible , don't switch the light on for fun and don't believe in those who try to tell us that there is a way to get out of the trap , this planet is simply overpopulated i. e. not sustainable .
Did you know that a toddler in Western Europe uses 1 and a halve truck loads of diapers until the age of 18 month ? The energy just to produce those is more than 
an African person with the age of 18 years will have used in total in his life time , if he or she gets that old at all.....
That we will have a choice of suppliers in future wont change the damage caused by our life stile , it just gives us some more time to go on as usual .The absolution for the blind so to speak .


----------



## Geoffreyod (22 Feb 2004)

*No pleasing some*

I offer a suggestion that satisfies the original posters requirement and best satisifies your environmetal concerns and you are still not happy.
Directed original poster to cheap fireplace, even told him\her about a nice overmantle mirror that might complement\compliment it.
Satisfied your concerns about asthma although I do feel that electric heating does dry out the air too much.
Satisfied your concerns about efficiency because you don't have to turn it on -just switch the light on to give the illusion that it's giving out heat.
Even suggested an interest free method of acquiring the Fireplace.
There is no pleasing some people.

The original poster, Santa, wants a fire so deal with it.  I've suggested the most environmentally friendly solution to him so in this matter I've done more for mother earth than you have.

Heinbloed, check out the GRUNDIG GR160W RADIO on www.dixons.co.uk.  I think you'll appreciate it.  I've got one of them.  They're only €14.99 and way cool.

I thought the steel plant in Cork was there for the benefit of the workers and not just the pollution but the steel was a by-product of the operation.


----------



## heinbloed (22 Feb 2004)

*efficiency*

Who would blame the messenger ?


----------



## Marc (26 Mar 2004)

*heat*

i have a new house and have put in an open fire and a back boiler! have lived all my life in a house with the same and neither i nor any of my siblings (4) have any respiratory condition, i dont think open fires are the sole cause of this - how bout the cars


----------



## temptedd (27 Mar 2004)

*Re: heat*

Geoffreyod
If you just want a focal point, how about installing a fireplace and setting the turf in and never lighting it? Way cheaper than looking at an expensive electric light...


----------



## supermammy (5 Apr 2004)

*Stanley stoves*

How about a stanley stove. These look great, in my opinion, and are much much more efficent on solid fuel. They also come in oil burner option.


----------



## sueellen (14 Nov 2004)

*Re: >>New Fireplace*

*Some other posts*

*guest
Unregistered User
looking for a fireplace*

Where would I get a reasonably priced fire-place - everywhere seems to be rocket. I am looking for a wooden fireplace. 

*sinead76
Registered User
fireplaces*

car boot sales are great for cheap but ok value fireplaces. what part of the country are u in? 

*trishka
Registered User
Re: fireplaces*

I am also on the lookout for a good value fireplace as well at the moment and got a catalogue from a company called Doorhandles today. They seem to be quite good value as they have fireplaces from €550 ex vat. Their email is 'doorhandles@eircom.net' you could drop them a line. 

*Cassidy
Unregistered User
Fireplaces*

Trishka, where are "doorhandles today" based ? do they have a phone number or web address. 

*guest
Unregistered User
fireplaces*

Sinead,

I am in County Wicklow. 

*sinead76
Registered User
car boot sale*

The car boot sale i refer to is in cuffesgrange co. kilkenny, a few miles outside the city. They deliver, payment is on delivery and i don't think a deposit is required. The people selling them are travellers but i assume they're legit because they sell such a high volume of them and i have no reason to believe they are dodgy. I bought a fireplace for €400 from a settled traveller who runs a furniture shop and was offered a range of similar fireplaces in cuffesgrange for round about the same price. Price started at €650 but i said (truthfully) that i already had one and walked away and the man kept following me and knocking down the price. His "final offer" was €400 or €450 

*guest
fireplaces*

Sinead,

I seen one in the market recently and apparently most of their woods are not treated and come away from the wall eventually. They are also supposed to warp. Any truth in this? What type of fireplace did you buy. 

*trishka
Registered User
Re: fireplaces*

Doorhandles are based in the Clare/Limerick area. I haven't bought off them yet so not sure what quality etc is like but its probably worth checking them out. The fireplaces in the catalogue were mostly made of oak and driftwood. I don't have the catalogue with me but if there is a contact number on it I will post it tomorrow. 

*mts
Registered User
fireplaces*

B&Q Liffey Valley have a wooden fireplace for €157 at the moment. The pack includes the surround, back panel and hearth. 

*sinead76
Registered User
My wooden fireplace*

I was thinking the price was too good to be true but with so much expense of new house i just needed something to put there. I hardly ever even light the fire anyway. I like the look of my fireplace and a lot of people have commented on it. It's only in the house 4 months so i can't say yet whether it'll last or not. I would have loved a marble fireplace but my sitting room is so small it wouldn't do it justice 

*snoops
looking for a fireplace*

I took am looking for a fireplace but specifically for the longer old fashioned type. You know the ones that have two fires back to back resulting in an off centred fire.

I would really like to modernise the fireplace, house was built in the 70's though so don't want to go completely modern.

any ideas? 

*guest
fires*

You could try Fentons in Greystones. 

*Gina
Fireplaces direct*

If you`re near Drogheda,try fireplaces direct just off the M1 in Newgrange Business Park. Pricier than all of the above but very reputable & fast and friendly service. Lots of fireplaces to choose from too from elaborately carved marble surrounds to quirky unconventional styles.

See [broken link removed]

Not connected with the company. Just a very happy customer. Bought a fireplace last Feb with wooden surround,castiron inset and granite hearth for 1,000 E.

Gina 

*guest
a company called doorhandles*

I was wondering does anybody know any information about a company called doorhandles. As the name says, they sell door handles but they also sell fireplaces. I was just wondering has anybody bought a fireplace from them, and if so, are they happy with the quality. 

*ninsaga
Frequent poster
Re: a company called doorhandles*
www.doorhandles.co.uk/??


*trishka
Registered User
Re: a company called doorhandles*

Hi Guest, 

Although i haven't bought off Doorhandles yet so cant comment on quality, service etc I did contact them a few weeks ago after seeing an ad in The Buy and Sell and they sent me a catalogue out. The fireplaces in the catalogue seem to be quite good value. The following contact details are on the catalogue Email= doorhandles@eircom.net, Ian= 086-2998316 or 086-3466874. Address=Cappagh South, Sixmilebridge, Co Clare and their showroom is in Doon Co Limerick, you have to ring beforehand to visit the showroom. I would also be interested on hearing from anyone who have bought a fireplace from them as I have just bought a house thats needs some work done including a new fireplace. 

*jister
Registered User
fireplaces*

A friend of mine purchased a fireplace and handles of this company and hasn't had any problems, that was about a year ago.

They have a big shed full of crates of stuff with a few layed out along the back wall.

They have a limited range but probably buy in bulk to get the discounts. Shops will only have one of everything so they pay more for it, I assume.


----------



## sueellen (14 Nov 2004)

*Re: >>New Fireplace*

*Some other posts*

*trishka
Registered User
rust on iron fireplace*

I was given a black 'cast iron' type of fireplace last week but it had been left out in the persons garden and as a result has some rust on it. Has anyone any advise on how I can clean/treat it to get the rust off?

thanks 

*eamonn66
rust*


Either have it sand/bead blasted or treat it with a chemical rust converter . i can recommend one called jenolite if you can find it. 

*quotient
rust*

Same thing happened to me a few years ago. I sanded the rust and painted with a rust thingy similar to previous post and then painted with black Hammerite and not only was it as good as new but it is still perfect 3 years later.


----------



## sueellen (22 Jan 2005)

*Re: >>New Fireplace*

*Some other posts*

*Sinead C
Registered User
fireplace renovation*

Hi all - does anyone have advice, please on renovating an old fireplace? It's a cast iron fireplace, dating from around 1895 according to the seller. It's been painted over in white paint, but I don't know if that's lead based or not. Apart from that it's in good nick, so what I really need to know is how to get the paint off safely, and what to use to bring it back to its former, jet black, glory! 

*Fingalian
Registered User
Fireplace Renovation*

You could get it 'dipped' in a place that strips paint off furniture.....safest for you but also the most expensive.Burn it off with a blow torch ....best to do that outside .You could do it yourself using a something like Nitro Mors paintstripper...but wear rubber gauntlets and eye protection and work in a well ventilated room.It is a very messy business.
I did one in about 5 hrs ,working for about an hour a night, used an awl to pick out the paint around the raised decoration, rubbed it down with steel wool and put on a coat of flat black paint. I think you would need to use stove paint if you intended to use it as a working fireplace.
The paint stripper worked great on the more modern paints ( I think because they were cellulose based) but as I worked back through the layers ( and years) it became less effective. The last three coats I just chipped off with a paint scraper and the awl. I did it in an outside shed with no heat in the middle of winter and the colder it got the easier the older paint came off! Something to do with thermal contraction in the cast iron maybe???
It is a tedious job.


----------



## geegee (25 Jan 2005)

How much should I expect to pay for an Adams style surround and gas fire? If this is too expensive, I will probaly fit an electric one which will not need use of the flu/chimney. 

Is there an effective way of sealing the flu/chimney to avoid heatloss/downdraughts in such a way that it can be undone if I do decide to fit a vented fire?


----------



## brack (25 Jan 2005)

*Re: >>New Fireplace*

Buckley's fireplaces somewhere up near Johnny Foxes .

Great range of fireplaces and they offer a very professional service, they took out our 2 horrible fireplaces and put in two new ones in the space of a few hours with absolutly no mess.
Highly recommend them


----------



## geegee (7 Feb 2005)

Anyone had any experience of a resin fireplace? Would you recommend one?

What should I expect to pay for:

Resin surround open fire with cast iron insert.
Wooden surround gas fire with cast iron insert.

Fitted, commissioned and including VAT.

Any replies would be greatly appreciated.

GG


----------



## Marion (24 Mar 2005)

Does anyone have one of the wide  landscape  (looks like a widescreen tv) built in fireplaces? What are the issues to look out for. The room is not built yet - just at the thinking stage! It will be a gas fire. (not natural). 

Marion :hat


----------



## BenG (17 Apr 2005)

*Re: >>Door handles*

We bought from that crowd in Limerick I think (or clare possibly) and the quality is grand, have the handles 1 year now and they are spot on. 
Can't seem to find the page now.


----------



## BenG (17 Apr 2005)

*Re: >>Fireplaces*

I Found the receipt for this when looking for something else.
Very good Fireplaces and door handles prices. We got door handles and they are very good. e-mail doorhandles@eircim.net and they send a colour list. If spending over 130 euro deli free. 086-3466874 or 086-2998316 fax 061-380984. Those details are 2004 April. Might get a fireplace when SSIA comes in


----------



## Ducky (18 Apr 2005)

*Re: >>Fireplaces*

Hi Sueellen, I'm just getting quotes myself at the moment for fireplaces.  Got a guys name in Navan that can make up anything you like.  He sent me wood samples this morning.  His name is Mark and his number is 086 385 7829.  He was recommended to me by a friend of mine.


----------



## Jock04 (18 Apr 2005)

*Re: >>Fireplaces*

Am also about to be in the market for a fireplace. My blocklayer has started on the chimney breast at 1950 wide.

Current thinking from she who must think she is obeyed is that we're going for marble or stone, although that may change again.

So - can anyone recommend a dealer/manufacturer who can do more than the standard sizes, preferably in marble/stone?

Thanks


----------



## emcdonne2 (23 Feb 2006)

Hi,
have you looked at *www.fireplaceworld.ie*they are located in Ashbourne.  This is really cheeky, but, are you planning on getting rid of your old fireplace? its just that my builder broke my 1970's fireplace yeaterday and I want to replace it with something similar and not surprisingly no one seems to sell them.  I phoned one crowd and they told me to look in a skip!

Emma



			
				sueellen said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> anyone got any recommendations for where to get a new fireplace and what type of fireplace to get? I am in Sth. Co. Dublin. I currently have a disused open fire with surrounding ugly marble fireplace (early 70's style). I want something new.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Feb 2006)

Hi emcdonnell2,

Welcome to AAM.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but unfortunately the post you refer to was not actually done by myself. It merely changed to my name as Moderator of this forum when we moved from our previous board - ezBoard.

Hope you find something suitable.


----------



## Bridieg (2 Jun 2007)

The Fireplace Centre in Palmerstown (off the m50 cant miss it look for the Irish trading Company sign) the fireplaces are stunning and is resonable priced, does have gas and electric fires also stoves,good value for money, and you can see what your buying,they also fit the fireplaces.
Store number 016202010 Dublin


----------

